# The bees knees



## woojiebear (Jul 31, 2009)

got to play with a macro lense I'm thinking of purchasing 
think i should get it?!


----------



## Big (Jul 31, 2009)

I like the last one, it looks like he's taking a break. What lens is it?


----------



## woojiebear (Jul 31, 2009)

haha ya it kinda does  thanx

it's the canon 100mm...


----------



## tomhooper (Jul 31, 2009)

I love my 100.  You can also put extension tubes on and get even more magnification.  I really don't think you will be disappointed.  Of course you'll then need a MT-24EX Twin Flash to go along with it, then you'll start wanting the MP-E 65.  It just keeps on getting worse.  Macro is very, very, addicting.  Trust me, I'm a Dr.:mrgreen:


----------



## lalalala<3life (Jul 31, 2009)

I also love the last shot!!!! and the dark purple behind the white flowers is GREAT!!!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Aug 1, 2009)

really like the second one. nice comp. nice colors. sharp focus.

one questions i have though...how did you PP these?
im seeing some interesting banding in some of the color gradients. not sure if this qualifies as CA or not, but i was curious.
most notably image 1. lots of hard lines in there.
and number 2 lower left between the petals.
not pointing these out as a negative, just wondering if it was a result of PP or something else?


----------



## woojiebear (Aug 6, 2009)

hahaha great comments, thanks very much! 
i think i will have to purchase this very shortly!!
and perhaps some extension tubes hehe

i'm lucky there were purple flowers in behind!! worked to my advantage 
SrBiscuit - thank you!
i'm not sure what banding means....but i didn't really mess around with the colours.
i'm thinking the hard lines you see might be a bit of me over sharpening?
i see what you mean in #2 lower left...
a bit of yellow saturation and over sharpening i think. boo.

thank you though!


----------



## petey (Aug 9, 2009)

all great


----------

